# Tampa-Raleigh (pt. 1)



## xRastaxRuggzx (Mar 26, 2010)

So I finally made it out of the black hole known as FL. I was kickin it in the Hillsborough county area for a while, then decided it was time to leave. I ended up dumpster diving like forty five pounds of the little packages of corn tortillas one morning. I left a trail of the bags from the dumpster I reclaimed them in to the hitch out spot and left myself with a couple bags. I caught a ride after waitin for like two days on the exit 10 ramps on I4. Ended up meetin a rainbow kid named Sonny who was chill. After alot of failed hitichin, a black suv finally is nice enough to stop. Sonny is kickin it under the trees beside the ramp and doesnt move after numerous wake up attempts by the driver and myself. I decide to take the ride. The driver, Adam, ends up givin me a ride to Ormond beach near daytona instead of the planned thirty or so miles towards Orlando. That was straight. I get in Ormond beach and immediately check out the WalMart. Nothin too interesting caught my attention so I start to head out on 95 which is right behind the Walmart, when the door greeter sees my pack and warns me about an intense storm comin through the area in about eight hours. It is about ten at night right now, and I foolishly think I would be able to hitch out of the area in time. This doesnt work out too well so I walk a couple miles north on 95 to camp out in the woods hoping to hitch out the next morning. Morning comes and I end up goin back to walmart and gettin lucky kickdowns from people walking out of walmart. I wasnt spangin, which worked out because I got 40 bucks,then I hitch down to Daytona Beach, figurin if im gonna be here durin the storm may as well see some sights. As I get dropped off by a guy named Vann, who works on motorcycles internationally, I realize no one is outside due to the immenient storm. I walk around the corner and see a punk kid walkin around in the gloomy skies. I figured I would go talk to him and see if theres any straight spots to chill. Turns out his names Bobby, and we buy a few four packs of Natty Ice and seek shelter under a porch while the rain starts to come down. After the rain, we migrate to his friends house where we get baked and I get a few grams of pot for the road. ...running out of time finish up later.


----------



## Doobie_D (Mar 26, 2010)

damn dude im all housed up not 2 miles from that walmart in Ormond. Wish ida known. Dont see too many travelers in this area. Glad you made it out and had a dencent time to boot. This place is kinda weird ya know


----------



## Wolfeyes (Apr 6, 2010)

Damn, sound like you had a good time so far. Kinda like my trip north only better.

On another note, I think I may have met Sonny last year.


----------

